# Season Extended



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Deer archery season extended one week

The Associated Press - Tuesday, October 11, 2005

BISMARCK, N.D.

Bow hunters in North Dakota will have an extra week to fill their deer license.

The state Game and Fish Department is extending the season through Jan. 8. The original closing date was Jan. 1.

Randy Kreil, wildlife division chief, said the change makes the deer archery season consistent with closing dates for small game seasons.

The closing date in recent years has been the first Sunday in January, but this season that falls on Jan. 1 - New Year's Day - and the official holiday is recognized that Monday, Jan. 2.

"We know that people look forward to hunting over the holidays," Kreil said. "In order for that to happen this year, we needed to make an adjustment."

___

Information from: Grand Forks Herald, http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Heard anything about allowing extra doe tags to be filled with gun in December again??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Only they don't plan to do it.


----------

